# Heat doesnt come out of vent



## MidTnMike31 (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone has any problems with the heat/air coming out of the floor vents? I can hear the fan running but no ait flow coming out. When I switch it to come out on the dash it works great.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So it works in everything but the floor? I belive that the system is controlled by vac lines. I did a little research when looking into a Monaro conversion but they are digital and it looked like a PITA to swap so I didn't go any further in my search.


----------



## MidTnMike31 (Sep 17, 2010)

I've only had the car a few weeks (05 GTO) and this was the first morning I drove it when I needed the heat. I got about half way to work and noticed it was still cold in the car. I reached down and felt no warm air was coming out..or any air coming out of the floor vents. As soon as I turned the dial to dash vents it suddenly got good and warm in the car. I didnt test the defroster yet. I just thought I would see if anyone has had the same problem before I start tearing into it.


----------



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

Same exact problem. It works sometimes if you fudge with it. What a PITA. Did you fix it?


----------



## MidTnMike31 (Sep 17, 2010)

I havnt messed with mine yet. I dont have the code to the radio so until I get to the dealership I prob wont be tearing the dash out. Im guessing it has something to do with a vacuum line. It will come out through the floor vents ever now and then but only for a minuite at the most. 

Let me know if you find anything with yours. If I do work on mine and find anything I will post an update and let you know.


----------

